# Maxima to 300zx Engine Swap



## OldKingLouis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys,
So...I recently crashed my 95 maxima SE off a cliff onto a buch of rocks. The frame was destroyed and the body twisted and warped.
:lame: 
But the engine, Bose system, and tranny all still work fine, my suspension and frame took most of it. I can't fix my car saddly but I was hoping to buy a junked out 2 door nissan, like a 300zx or something and put my maxima engine and tranny in it. I've been trying to find info on the mounting and stuff, but there is a lot of junk websites out there.

I need some help.
My insurance won't help me at all.
Stupid hydroplanning.

Thanks


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Why not just get another maxima?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Your engine may fit a Z31, but your transmission will not. FWD vs RWD.......


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

I would imagine you would have to fab brackets, etc. for any car you want to put the tranny/engine into. Have you thought about putting it in a NX or pulsar? That would be unusual . . . 

(and fast)


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

unless your engine has a substantial power difference I dont see why, but it would work because the engine I have in my car is from a maxima that was in great shape. My old engine 300,000 miles and i spun a bearing. The maxima engine was free!!!


----------

